# CustomMade.com so far



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I was assisted by Tammy at CustomeMade.com and I'm up and running. They are experiencing some backup with the holidays and the new influx of LJ's I would imagine. Anyway, Tammy did a good job and fast. I like that.

So what follows was resolved and I am happy.

_One of the other jocks posted about this site which is advertised to connect makers with people who want something custom made, it's mostly jewelry that I see and some furniture and mostly over priced furniture which is good for guys like me who just can't bring ourselves to sell anything made of curly maple for 10,000$. I could sell those all day for 1000$ though.
I made my account on Tuesday evening and was informed by the web site; "Your profile is being reviewed.

Your profile and projects will remain inactive until your profile is approved. (this might take up to a day)".
It's been 32 hours and I've heard nothing and I can't load up any more projects to my portfolio.

I sent an email to customer service but no response and there is no phone number I can find. 
I hear they charge you 1$ annually which is nice, they also take 10% commission which is great. I would expect them to be literally rolling in cash after seeing some of the prices these woodworkers charge. So why can't they seem to review my profile in a timely manor.

I have three of my projects posted to my portfolio so far, but now I can't even go in and edit the pictures I loaded. I don't know if I'm blocked from doing anything or if the site is broken.

This doesn't bode well in my eyes.

It's like giving a starving man poison in the form of a sandwich.

Come-on CustomeMade, restore my faith.

Anyone having similar issues._
EDIT: This morning I found the chat bar at the bottom of thier page. I thought it was some ad so I ignored it before. I spoke to Tammy and she is helping me out.

I'll post the results later pending my admission. I try to give credit where it's due but when someone goes out of their way in customer service I feel obligated to tell that too.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I would expect anything like that to take a little longer this time of year.

Rich


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Then they ought to make that clear as you sign up. Maybe it's just me, but I think communication with customers prevents most customer service failures.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Russell,

I would guess there's a lot of woodworkers trying to get set up for this time of the year. I've never used Custom made so don't know how long it should take. Once they get you set up, you should be able to Rock-n-roll. Good luck and keep us posted on how this works out.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I will Huff. As you can tell, I'm a bit anxious about this. Running your own business keeps you hopping and the less stress the better the creativity flows. I've spent entirely too much time on this website with absolutely nothing but frustration when I could be doing many other profitable things. 
I'm one of those crazy people that think the internet and computers ought to make our lives easier….and they should do it easily. When that doesn't happen, it's just plain sad.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

When I signed up I sent them a photo of myself in a tube top. They made a decision on my account really fast!

In all seriousness, I think putting a hold on accounts to review them is a bit much. Do they really have a problem with inappropriate sellers signing up and selling a bunch of non-custom made stuff before they get caught? I dunno…


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I found the chat bar at the bottom and am now at least talking to someone.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I spoke with Tammy and she will push me up to the front of the pile. I guess that other write up caused a flood.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Custom Made is very particular about who they allow to sell. It's definitely not Etsy, Ebay or Amazon. You have to have demonstrable chops to put your stuff on there. There was a CNN article about them a few months ago.

Rich


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

I tried custommade.com for a year….nothin


----------

